# 2007 650s brut belt lite reset



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

hi every one 

heres my problem i tried every thing that in the how too to fixe my problem and it still flashing .

here how it started 
i removed my belt cover to change the clutch spring and while i was doing that i was also doing so wirering on the atv i put a new seat on it and had to play with the key to find the power and so on .... 
my baaaaddd i turned the key on while the belt cover was off and not conected.

also when i tried to fixe it they say to reverse the black and grey but i dont have a grey the one i find is real white could it be why i cant fix it 
also its on the frame at the back of the belt cover and nothing under the seat .

any help would be greatly apreciated 
thanks 

frogman


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you unplugging the 2pin connector while doing the reset?
You need to be.


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

hi phreebsd

since your on here can you tell me please how i can read the manual for the 07 650 brut .... i tried it and it tells me i dont have permission .


thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you must be a subscribing memeber. We are the only site on the net with the 650 manual. 

We now require a small fee. In addition, you get a lot of stuff on this site including a sticker and more forum permissions. This was put in place because people would come here, rape us (take everything we have) and leave. I have spent way too much time acquiring what we have. we have 79 manuals and most were not easy to find.


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the info 
well as you can see am new to your forum just found it today .
i totally understand your reasoning for the fee it is a lot of hard work to get them .

guess am going to have to become a paid user on here lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you will not regret paying for the membership. alot of good info here.:mimbrules:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. I mean someone can still rape us for 10 bucks but 10 bux is enough to deter most folks.


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

10 bucks is not much considering what you get for it


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

on an other note all this talk about joining the paid member does not fix my problem lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

one sec i'll get you the information.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you check the switch in the belt cover?


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

yep i even put my old bypass plug on it and still no luck


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i know that when i filled my belt housing with water on my last ride the light came on and i had to do the reset process like 3 or 4 times to get it to clear.


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

well i think its been like 50 times today lol 
from trying everything on found on here about it 

this is what you get for trading bikes i should of keept my old 2002 650 
didnt have that problem 
all that just to installe my old spring and the seat on this one lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well hope you figure it out. the people on here will be able to help you out. hope it is just something small..I am still new to the brutes so i dont know a hole lot on this mater.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

The *2002 650* never needs this light reset procedure, the CDI will never trip the light by itself. If the belt switch is tripped, adjust the belt and flip the switch back to "ON"(a loose belt flips it to off). A flipped switch will cause a power loss. See further down page for location of the switch. 

*2003 650*, *Prairie 700* and *BF650 SRA* can also have their belt switches tripped by a loose belt. A tripped switch will cause loss of power. Adjust the belt and flip switch to the "ON" position (a loose belt flips it to off). However, the belt light may stay on after flipping the switch back to "ON", or it may have come on automatically at 100 hours to get you to return the machine to the dealer for inspection even though the belt switch is not tripped. The following procedures will reset the light if the belt switch is not tripped. A belt light needing to be reset (such as at 100 hours) will cause early 2003 machines to loose power, but not later ones (I am told). If you aren't sure which procedure to use on your 2003 650, try the first one. If it does not reset the light use the second one. 

The *360* belt light behavior is very similar to the 2003 650. If at first you can not find the right connectors, keep looking deeper because they really are there in a similar location to the P650. This has been the case with many 360 owners, they found them after looking further. 

There is a procedure in the *Vforce* folder for the Vforce to reset the light. The Vforce does not have a belt trip switch. 
Note: Disconnecting the battery does not reset the light. 

*Note:* there have been rumors that the ON/OFF label on the belt trip switch has been mislabeled on a couple of machines. You may want to double check your switch is flipped toward the rear of the ATV (bad belt flips switch forward). The switch is inside the CVT cover. Do not turn the ignition on with the CVT cover removed or the KEBC motor will spool out and prevent you from putting the cover back on (unplug the KEBC motor if you do). 

*Note:* A poorly connected battery can cause the light to repeatedly come on even if the switch doesn't flip. A bad ignition switch might also be a cuplrit. 

*Note:* Always inspect the drive belt before resetting the belt warning light.


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

i checked all that too 
well i guess am going to have to do so more thinking lol
have to get it running cause wife is getting on my case now she wanted to take it today but coulnd get it to run properly 
hopefully i will get it running tonight some time and then she can get lost tomorow with it lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*Early 2003 650 Belt light reset procedure.* 

1. Turn the ignition switch OFF. 

2. Disconnect the belt failure switch at the 2-pin connector above the CVT cover. (Note: Just follow the wires coming from the rectangular black box on the CVT Cover to locate this connector.) 

3. Disconnect both sets of 5 pin connectors located above the CVT cover. Note: These connectors are located just beneath the shift handle on the right side of the 650; one is black and one is grey. 

4. Connect these 5 pin connectors to their opposite pairs (grey to black and black to grey). 

5. Turn the ignition switch ON. 

6. Observe the belt-warning lamp. It should be flashing at a 0.4 second interval for a few seconds then start to flash slower. Let the lamp flash for at least seven seconds. 

7. After seven seconds or more, turn the ignition switch off. 

8. Reconnect 5 pin connectors to their proper location (black to black, grey to grey). 

9. Connect the belt failure switch 2-pin connector (wires from CVT cover). 

10. Turn the ignition switch on to confirm that the belt warning light is not flashing. Retry this procedure if needed. As far as I have heard it always works if the belt switch isn't tripped and there are no electrical problems. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Belt light reset procedure for late 2003 P650, P400, and BF650SRA.* 

1. Turn the ignition switch OFF. 

2. Disconnect both sets of 5 pin connectors located above the CVT cover. Note: These connectors are located just beneath the shift handle on the right side of the 650; one is black and one is grey. 

3. Connect these 5 pin connectors to their opposite pairs (grey to black and black to grey). 

4. Turn the ignition switch ON. 

5. Disconnect the belt failure switch at the 2-pin connector above the CVT cover. (Note: Just follow the wires coming from the rectangular black box on the CVT Cover to locate this connector.) 

6. Observe the belt-warning lamp. It should be flashing at a 0.4 second interval for a few seconds then start to flash slower. Let the lamp flash for at least seven seconds. 

7. After seven seconds or more, turn the ignition switch off. 

8. Reconnect 5 pin connectors to their proper location (black to black, grey to grey). 

9. Connect the belt failure switch 2-pin connector (wires from CVT cover). 

10. Turn the ignition switch on to confirm that the belt warning light is not flashing. Retry this procedure if needed. As far as I have heard it always works if the belt switch isn't tripped and there are no electrical problems. 

Location of the belt trip switch, all models except V-force: 










Prairie 650/700 BF650 Light reset plug location:


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

ok thats for 2003 but mine is 2007 

going back to the garage and check to see if i have those 5 wire plug on it 
thanks again


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If its a 07 it should be as easy as switching the two connectors under the seat and unplugging the two wire connector above the CVT housing and turn the key on The light flashes fast for a few secs then slows down turn off ign and reconnect it all:thinking:


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

well you guys want to call me stupid now or later lol
i just looked at the picture you sent me and i went back in the garage and look to see if there was a black and grey connector under the shifter and quess what there is and it worked lol 

i was switching the black and white that were near the back of the belt cover on the frame and the black connector was the same wire as the one on top of the belt cover so i assume it was the one lol 

well thank you verry much for your help and your time 
it was greatly apreciated 


Rick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

saweet


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

herte the 2 connector i was trying to do the reset with .

i was trying that one cause the black on is the same as the one from the belt cover (same colored wires anyways lol)


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see page 2 of the thread, and I didn't see that you had got it fixed, congrats and Good Luck. remember......:mimbrules:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> you must be a subscribing memeber. We are the only site on the net with the 650 manual.


You found the 650 manual?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

more like the manual found me!
Yes, go download it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> more like the manual found me!
> Yes, go download it.


You rock!!

But where is the Rancher Manual.....lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

err.. that one i still cant get TRX350 right?
I know it exists. I have seen screenshots of it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's the one i w4nt too


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> err.. that one i still cant get TRX350 right?
> I know it exists. I have seen screenshots of it.


I've found nothing!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

on the hunt...


----------

